# The Tool



## btboone (Feb 17, 2011)

I just ordered the tool to end all tools.  It's from Italy, but it's not a Lamborghini, although it costs like one.  It's a laser that will deep engrave and actually cut titanium, and has a beam width of a strand of hair.  It will be a highly awesome thing to mess with.  The beam travels at 5000mm/ second!  I've looked for such a thing for years on end and finally found what I was looking for.  I'l likely keep my existing laser for wood type stuff.  It's a month out, but I can't wait to play, I mean WORK with it.


----------



## terryf (Feb 17, 2011)

cool, got a link?


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats on the new tool!


----------



## Padre (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, and I thought your stuff was already awesome!  Now it's gonna' be TOTALLY awesome.


----------



## studioso (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes,
but does it do cryptonite?
didn't think so.

but seriously congrats.
 if you need help with the italian manual, non esitare a chiamarmi! 

how can afford this toys?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 17, 2011)

it's official. I hate you now.

:tongue:

ps .. might have some work for you if you can afford to do 'one-off' work
when you have down time..


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 17, 2011)

Italian "equipped" + Boone design inspired = Winner. Bravo, Bruce!!!!!!


----------



## Fred (Feb 17, 2011)

Running the entire length of the field Bruce controls the ball, takes aim, and SSSCCCCOOOORRRREEEESSSS! Big Time.

Way to go Bruce ... :biggrin:


----------



## btboone (Feb 17, 2011)

It's gonna be fun.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 17, 2011)

btboone said:


> ..... The beam travels at 5000mm/ second! .....


 

Bruce, 5000mm / sec is 5 metres / second. Is that the cut speed or the light beam speed?  If it is the cut speed then that is a seriously cool bit of kit but if that's as fast as the Eyeties can get a light beam to travel then just get them to drop it off at my house and save you on the shipping to the States. Alternately, tell them to take it past the Hadron Collider (sp) for a bit of vroom vroom:biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats Bruce!! That is one *VERY *serious bit of laser!!!  LOL I'm with Charlie on this one!! 

Geeze...what you will be able to do now!!! 

Can I come and and watch you play...I mean work one day?? Promise not to leave _too _big of a puddle of drool!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice!!!! Does this mean that you can now cut custom pen clips for deserving, local pen artists? :biggrin:


----------



## btboone (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll finally be able to do that geared pen that moves gears and levers around when the barrel is twisted to extend the point.  It's going to be fun!


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## alphageek (Feb 17, 2011)

btboone said:


> I'll finally be able to do that geared pen that moves gears and levers around when the barrel is twisted to extend the point.  It's going to be fun!



:worship::worship::worship:

I want your 'job' !!! :crying:


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 17, 2011)

Bruce you do beautiful work! Congrats on the new "toy"  
I'll be contacting you soon for an order!! yea me!


----------



## LEAP (Feb 17, 2011)

Would you like to adopt me? I promise to help around the house as long as I can play in the shop!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I sure am jealous!  I'm almost ready to apprentice for free


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah Bruce, like you NEED more toys to turn out gorgeous work.

Can't wait to see what you do with it though.


----------



## broitblat (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't you at least need to put a *gloat* disclaimer in this thread somewhere!?

I guess it's not longer an issue of pushing the envelope -- you'll just burn right through it.

  -Barry


----------



## LarryDNJR (Feb 18, 2011)

Am I the only one going to ask the price?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 18, 2011)

LarryDNJR said:


> Am I the only one going to ask the price?




It's from Italy, but it's not a Lamborghini, although it costs like one


----------



## btboone (Feb 18, 2011)

Cha ching. It's in the six digits. My wife and I have a standing agreement. I actually have always wanted a Lamborghini but it's not too practical. It needs to be yellow and a Mercialago or whatever the newer models will be. She says I can get my Lamborghini when I can pay cash. Ain't going to happen any time soon, but I can only hold out hope. :tongue:


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 18, 2011)

btboone said:


> I'll finally be able to do that geared pen that moves gears and levers around when the barrel is twisted to extend the point.  It's going to be fun!



You gonna do what?!?!:bulgy-eyes::bulgy-eyes:

:worship::worship:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 18, 2011)

btboone said:


> She says I can get my Lamborghini when I can pay cash. Ain't going to happen any time soon, but I can only hold out hope. :tongue:



Here's a tip for you.. those "Take A Penny, Leave A Penny" things?
Some people even put paper money in them! Especially the ones with
the picture of Jerry Lewis on them..


----------



## btboone (Feb 18, 2011)

It's a whole different playing field for those that afford those kinds of cars.  I guess the baseball or acting skills just aren't up to par.


----------



## Spats139 (Feb 18, 2011)

btboone said:


> It's a whole different playing field for those that afford those kinds of cars.  I guess the baseball or acting skills just aren't up to par.



We have a Lamborghini dealership in a mall near by. They usually only have a couple on display, but they change out fairly often. The ones with price tags are about a quarter mil, and they don't tell you the price of the expensive ones unless you're buying them. It's the old "if you have to ask you can't afford it" thing.

In the same mall, directly across from the car dealership, is a piano store. They only have about six on display, and the most expensive one I saw there was $450,000.00; more money than the car!

Both stores do quite well. 

So where the *&^*% did I go wrong?!


----------



## btboone (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe those singing, acting, or baseball lessons.  :biggrin:


----------



## Spats139 (Feb 19, 2011)

btboone said:


> Maybe those singing, acting, or baseball lessons.  :biggrin:



Actually, I think the problem was that I decided to work for a living.


----------



## airrat (Feb 19, 2011)

CongratZ Bruce  I hope it helps you continue to push the envelop.


----------



## gwilki (Feb 21, 2011)

Your work is already awe inspiring. I can't even conceive of what you will produce with this.


----------

